# PAINTING AND MODELLING: Land Raider Crusader interior - Lone Pilgrim



## FeedBot (Dec 20, 2006)

This is an RSS feed post from Lone Pilgrim

I got an unexpected opportunity to have an afternoon off work on Monday so I came home and started painting. I wasn't really in the mood but I thought I'd try thirty minutes and get at least something done but once I started I didn't want to stop until the whole of the interior of the Crusader was finished.

As you can see, I did just that! I painted the interior in the same scheme as my other Blood Angels vehicles - white with brown shading. This provides a good contrast with the vibrant red of the exterior.

The only difference with this kit was that I used Devlan Mud rather than Brown Ink to shade the recesses. I painted all of the details too such as the seating, keypads and shrine.

My favourite part was the datascreens. I enjoyed painting all the green logic engine screens - very Aliens.

After I'd taken the photos I decided to glue what I had together and leave it overnight. Just for fun I thought I'd line it up alongside my finished Land Raider to see how it compared.

I now need to decide whether to put the Hurricane bolters on the front or back openings of the Crusader. Although I put the Godhammer lascannons on the rearmost mounts on my regular Land Raider, largely for aesthetic reasons, I'm currently thinking I might put the bolters on the front mounts. This will help to make each Raider visually distinct and might also help on the battlefield as it will give the guns an extra inch or two of range.

Anyone got any opinions?












Don't forget to check out the Lone Pilgrim Blog


----------



## Aphael (Nov 12, 2010)

Very nice. White really makes a nice interior. thanks


----------

